# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Where to buy microworm culture?

## AYWL

I would like to buy a microworm culture...where can I get one?

----------


## sithspawn

I think someone on this forum does sell it. Try a search. The guy lives in chai chee i think.

----------


## freddiewee

anyone know how to keep and breed them?

----------


## zyblack

Tried it before but don't find it worth the effort. Stinks too much. Rather you try to feed daphnia or baby brine shrimp.

----------


## sithspawn

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=33952

This the microworm seller + info on it

----------


## AYWL

> Tried it before but don't find it worth the effort. Stinks too much. Rather you try to feed daphnia or baby brine shrimp.


But need more maintenence...so just keep microworms right? Can keep in balcony...

----------


## Airplant

I'm cultivating it now. It sure stink, but they cultivate easily and fast. You may need a few containers. I use the beancurb containers (with one tiny hole on the top). If you need some culture to start with, and can come down to Woodlands, do PM me.

Remember to wash the microworms in water, wait for them to sink, replace dirty water with clean water, before feeding to the fries. Don't overfeed.

Cheers!

----------


## hmpkbetta

i can give you some of my culture microworm, you need to bring oatmeal and container for the worm, do email me for microworm [email protected]

----------


## bettafantastic

If you need some I can sell you. Deal in east, near tanah merah mrt. $2 per beancurd tub
Thanks :Jump for joy:

----------


## seaquence

> If you need some I can sell you. Deal in east, near tanah merah mrt. $2 per beancurd tub
> Thanks


hi! can i buy a tub from you? email me at [email protected]

thanks!

----------


## bettafantastic

> hi! can i buy a tub from you? email me at [email protected]
> 
> thanks!


 Email you already :Jump for joy:

----------


## Kmin Lionheart

> If you need some I can sell you. Deal in east, near tanah merah mrt. $2 per beancurd tub
> Thanks


Hi, I know it's been a long time since this forum was "active", but I am in need of some microworms for my future betta fries.  :Smile: 

It's only been day 2 since the betta couple met each other  :Smug: , but I need to be prepared with at least some food for the newborns.

My email is [email protected]

Please reply if you see this  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Microworms are not necessary for betta fry. You can use live Daphnia or BBS for them once they are free swimming and growth rate is faster. Microworm is only a temporary emergency food for the fry. After the first two weeks of life, the microworms are unnecessary and they are insufficient as a source of nutrition for the growing fry since they lack in terms of protein content. I fed my newborn betta fry solely on Daphnia for the first two weeks then on to a mix of live Daphnia and tubifex worm. Now they are young adults after just a month.

----------


## Fighting fish keeper

Do you know where to buy microworm culture in Singapore

----------


## Shi Xuan

Ask this guy => http://bettafanism.blogspot.sg/

----------


## CKK

Hi can i buy microworm from you?

[email protected]

----------


## zeus888

I have these.. as of Aug 2015..

----------


## exotic_idiot

Just ask at marketplace... sure have hobbyists willing to share some for a token

----------


## exotic_idiot

> I have these.. as of Aug 2015..


Does yours give off very smelly rotten scent?

----------


## Guiderer

> Does yours give off very smelly rotten scent?


if it gives off smelly scent, it's high time to do water change!

my worms, i do 100% water change every 3-4 days, cant smell anything from them

----------


## Nigel seah

Do u still have the microworm culture? I would like to get some.email me @ [email protected]

----------


## zeus888

> I have these.. as of Aug 2015..


No longer carrying this. Thanks for the enquires.

----------


## marco

Can look for me

----------


## Despaulng

Hi Marco, do you sell microworm?

----------


## marco

I do. I also have vinegar eels and grindalworms for sale

----------


## Despaulng

OK.. Can u contact me pls. 

[email protected]

----------


## Dodol Lychee

> I do. I also have vinegar eels and grindalworms for sale


Hi Marco..can get some vinegar eels from u? How much it cost?

----------


## marco

My email [email protected]il.com

----------


## happydanio123

Hello there! I know it has been a long time, but are you still selling microworms? Can you contact me @ [email protected] 
Thanks!

Cheers, 
Happydanio

----------


## marco

I emailed to you. I have them for sale

----------


## 100bettafryomg

Hi, I need a microworm culture too.. 100 betta fry... they are hungry and I am not hatching bbs fast enough .. help!

----------


## kklim

It's available on Carousell.

----------


## ljohn78

> Hi, I need a microworm culture too.. 100 betta fry... they are hungry and I am not hatching bbs fast enough .. help!


Hi. I saw some at c328.

You can also go the boiled egg yolk method. It works well for betta fry.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Hi. I saw some at c328.
> 
> You can also go the boiled egg yolk method. It works well for betta fry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Torque6 is stalking my thread, why don't I created an army of clone accounts and start digging up old threads, then use LJ78 and reply to them. That way, he can't penalize me for digging old threads.

"What a great idea". LOL

----------


## 100bettafryomg

Thanks @kklim and @ljohn78 - I've been using boiled egg and they are getting used to it now. I also freeze the excess brine shrimp that I hatch... seems to work!

----------


## zeus888

> No longer carrying this. Thanks for the enquires.


It is available now, details at:

https://sg.carousell.com/p/218480116

Happy fish fries / shrimp keeping!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zeus888

> It is available now, details at:
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/218480116
> 
> Happy fish fries / shrimp keeping!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


new link

https://sg.carousell.com/p/220436179

----------


## zep_betta

i have, my ones dont stink, are cultured on shredded wheat, and climb up the walls, so its easy to harvest, i also have vinegar eels, i am located near botanic garden mrt, email [email protected] for more details, i also have vinegar eels, and maybe grindals.

----------

